# Meet up in Birmingham?



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi All

I thought that I was coping with the thought of not having children as we gave up treatment in April. However this week I have found out that my brother in law and his wife are trying for a baby (they just had a mc). For some reason this has brought back all of my old feelings. I have spent a lot of this week crying. 

My dh suggested that we try and find friends in the same situation as ourselves as our friends are all at the stage of starting families and give it a few years we dont want to be left out of everything as we dont have kids. So i was wondering if there was anyone out there in birmingham in the same situation as us and if you fancied meeting up for a coffee? We are thinking of joining 'more to life' website but this does cost £20 a year. has anyone else joined and is it worth it?

Thanks for reading

xx


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hiya, whereabouts in Brimingham are you?xx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

South west longbridge area. Where ru?


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm in Tipton. so just north of Birmingham.xx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

We could always meet in city centre at some point if you want to?


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi there ladies,
Flow, recognise you from the religion thread   .
I haven't quite reached the moving on stage, although if we're not successful soon, I'll have to...I do, however, live in Birmingham, and would love to meet up with some fellow FFers. Only really get to talk about the IF stuff on here, or by email with FF friends. We keep it secret from most of our 3D friends and my family.
City Centre good for me xx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi ladies. 

I quite busy with work, weddings and birthdays for the next few weeks but have two weeks off over Xmas how bout we all try to meet up in city centre then? We may need a bit if time out!


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

Good thinking! We usually have the whole tribe round to us, so some chill time would be wonderful x


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Cool it's a date we'll meet up after Xmas. Will be good to chat to someone who knows how it feels


----------



## hopefullass (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi 

Hope you dont mind me joining, if people are still wanting to meet up would live to join
ither ladies who have shared this journey.


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all

Now that Xmas is out of the way do any of you fancy meeting up in the city centre got a coffee?

Lisa


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

We never got round to meeting up, anyone still fancy it?


----------

